# Section 9/Spycraft OOC Thread



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 2, 2003)

I'm planning to run a Spycraft play-by-post game. Is anyone interested?

If there is sufficient interest I may also run a Spycraft series via OpenRPG.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 3, 2003)

I would love to... I ran a face-to-face one for about 4 months before work and the wife said "Not so much gaming for you". Really enjoyed the game a lot (of course now I am in love with M&M and super-hero RPG _but_ a little dark gritty realworld-superspies would be cool also ) 

What are you thinking? Time-period? Mercenary, Spies, etc...

I have the main rules, and the Shadowcraft Archer book and the Arms one but none of the class splat books (as I don't get to game outside much, I'm not getting much game stuff any more).


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm interested, I have a little bit of experience with Spycraft through the little intro pdf but thats it, I have the abiliy to make a character but don't know what they get through level progresion. I did though in my search for Spycraft stuff come across a huge list of real world guns and their stats.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 3, 2003)

I'd be up for this too. Hey Festy! If you have any questions about the creation and/or leveling process, I've got the main book. Email me if you want.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 3, 2003)

Kewl thx 

I've got a 1st lvl fixer up my sleeve, made it a fair while ago, might chop and change it a little but thats what I've got in mind.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 3, 2003)

I would also enjoy a Spycraft game. What genre and power level for the characters?


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Apr 3, 2003)

I'd like to try. I only have access to the basic book, though.


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 4, 2003)

Check out the guidelines . I have an idea of what kind of game that I want to run but I'm interested in hearing what the players want. I'll be asking prospective players to fill out a questionnaire  to get a feel for what the players like.

Active interest and participation is essential. Play-By-Post live on frequent posts. Many PBP games have died due to a lack of interest and activity. Players are expected to post 4 to 5 times a week.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 4, 2003)

I'll have the questionnaire and stuff to you once i get my e-mail working again.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 4, 2003)

Spycraft Season Questionnaire

=== PLAYER ===

The following questions are to help the Game Control gauge what sort of general interests the gaming group has relative to Spycraft. Feel free to elaborate.

1. Have you ever played in an espionage roleplaying game campaign? If so, describe it - what you thought about it that worked and what you thought didn't work. 

*I've played Top Secret, the James Bond RPG, Gangbusters, Cyberpunk and probably a bunch of others I can't remember right now.*

2. How familiar are you with the D20 system?

*I'm fairly fluent with d20 but I've never played Spycraft before, even though I own the main book.*

3. What's your favorite spy movie or book?

*Top 5 Movies (in no particular order)
Sleuth with Michael Caine and Laurence Olivier
The Conversation by Francis Ford Coppola with Gene Hackman
Prime Suspect BBC series with Helen Mirren
From Russia With Love with Sean Connery as James Bond
The Thin Man film series with William Powell

Top 5 Books (in no particular order)
Fatherland, Enigma, Archangel three different novels by Robert Harris
Berlin Noir trilogy by Philip Kerr
The Spy Who Loved Me by Ian Fleming (completely different from the film)
100 Bullets graphic novel series by Brian Azzarello & Eduardo Risso
Planetary graphic novel series by Warren Ellis & John Cassaday*

4. What sort of character would you likely play in a Spycraft game if you had no limitations? Is there an established character in the genre that appeals to you that you might use as a basis?

*I'd have to go for the prototypical Brit spy - someone like James Bond or Harry Palmer, depending on the tone of the game of course.* 

=== TONE ===

Morality:
5: Morality is always in shade of gray

Realism:
2: Cinematic

Outlook:
3: Successes balanced by failures

Seriousness: 
4: More serious than light-hearted

Continuity:
2: Mostly episodic with some continuing stories

Setting

* Cold War: The long winter between the West and the East. 
or
* Modern Day (Alternate Universe)

Characters

Importance: 
3: Agents occasionally have an effect on world affairs

Starting Level 
3: Experienced Agents: 5th - 10th Level

Points For Abilities: 
2: High Powered: Average Ability Score of 13-14 

Character Training: 
5: Agents are all Agency trained

Character Connections: 
4: Agents mostly know one another

Character Origin: 
4: Agent backgrounds are mostly rooted in the mundane

=== AGENCY ===

Agency Types: 
4: International Espionage Agency

Offices and Distribution: 
4: International

Sponsorship: 
4: Government

Administrative Control: 
2: Loose Laws: Agents can get away with minor violations but must avoid committing any serious offenses.

Agency Credentials: 
2: Unknown: No one has even heard of the Agency. They get no cooperation and receive no attention.



Hope this works for you. Let me know how we need to proceed with character creation. Just so you know, I'm not dead set on these answers. I can and would be willing to play in any type of espionage campaign.

Jay


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 4, 2003)

1. Mirthcard, thanks for responding to the questionnaire. Glad to see there is some interest here. We'll see how the other prospective players respond. Make sure you read through the guidelines.

2. For the players with only the basic rule book, that's not a problem at all since the basic rule book has most of the things you need for the game.

3. I hope it's not a problem if the game will be over at the alderac forums.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Apr 4, 2003)

1. Have you ever played in an espionage roleplaying game campaign? 

No

2. How familiar are you with the D20 system?

I've been running one d20 game or another since it came out.

3. What's your favorite spy movie or book?

Movies: Sneakers, Bourne Identity

Book: Only one I've really read is "Declare" by Tim Powers

Oh, and does the Prisoner count? I've seen most of those episodes...

4. What sort of character would you likely play in a Spycraft game if you had no limitations? Is there an established character in the genre that appeals to you that you might use as a basis?

Since I haven't played Spycraft yet I can only base my choices on the basic classes. I'd prefer to play a Faceman, Pointman, or Snoop, in no particular order. I don't have any fictional characters in mind to base things off, but in general I prefer the subtle, undercover type spies to the flashy, action movie type stuff.

Morality: 3

Realism: 3

Outlook: 2

Seriousness: 4

Continuity: 3

While the spy genre is traditionally set in the modern day and a world obstensibly like our own, there are other options available. Pick one of the following as your favorite potential setting for our Spycraft season. If you don't see one that appeals to you, or have an idea for one, please list and describe it. 

Cold War


Importance: 2

Starting Level 3

Points For Abilities: 3

Character Training: 3

Character Connections: 3

Character Origin: 4

Agency Types: 4

Offices and Distribution: 4

Sponsorship: 5

Administrative Control: 3

Agency Credentials: 3


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 4, 2003)

Ah, kewl idea, I'll post it here :

=== PLAYER ===

1. Have you ever played in an espionage roleplaying game campaign? If so, describe it - what you thought about it that worked and what you thought didn't work. Your response is especially important if you have participated in the previous Section 9 play-by-post.

Right now I'm playing a freestyle mercenary campaign, its on hold though because the GM isn't feeling quite well and he may be ill for a while yet. It seems to be a good game though we have only had it going for a little while.

2. How familiar are you with the D20 system?

Very. I'm currently playing over ten d20 games on the Enworld boards.

3. What's your favorite spy movie or book?

Movie: Ronin, without a doubt (dunno whether it'd be considered a spy movie, its close enough for me). 
Book: Gorky Park, Polar Star, that series (forgot the exact details, trying to find the third book in the series).

4. What sort of character would you likely play in a Spycraft game if you had no limitations? Is there an established character in the genre that appeals to you that you might use as a basis?

Hmm, a Fixer, but the character would be ex-special forces. Nothing really fancy, a smart/agile guy with a bunch of useful skills, enjoys working with a team. Very loyal to his comrades, friends first, self second. Strong sense of honour, does what he believes is right, but wouldn't let personal opinion get in the way of his job unless it was extreme circumstances.

=== TONE ===

Morality: 1/2/3/4/5

5: Morality is always in shade of gray

Realism: 1/2/3/4/5

2: Cinematic

Outlook: 1/2/3/4/5

4: Successes are rare

Seriousness: 1/2/3/4/5

5: Almost entirely serious

Continuity: 1/2/3/4/5

3: Some long stories and some episodic ones

=== SETTING ===

* Modern Day: The world outside our window with some minor alterations for the sake of the game.

=== CHARACTERS ===

Importance: 1/2/3/4/5

3: Agents occasionally have an effect on world affairs

Starting Level 1/2/3/4/5

4: Beginning Agents: 2nd - 4th Level

Points For Abilities: 1/2/3/4/5

3: Average Campaign: Average Ability Score of 13 

Character Training: 1/2/3/4/5

3: Agents come from both Agency training and outside organizations

Character Connections: 1/2/3/4/5

3: Some of the Agents know one another

Character Origin: 1/2/3/4/5

4: Agent backgrounds are mostly rooted in the mundane

=== AGENCY ===

Agency Types: 1/2/3/4/5

2: Mercenary Company: The organization is a respected affiliation of soldiers-of-fortune who work for the highest bidder. They often end up entangled in brush fire wars and doing work that no government agency can (or wants to) do.  

Offices and Distribution: 1/2/3/4/5

3: National: The Agency has offices and Agents in only one country. Officers are in every major city of that country, with Agents in every medium-sized community.

Sponsorship: 1/2/3/4/5

2: Military: The Agency is run by a unit of the military that is specifically concerned with military goals. Spying on enemy armies, stealing military secrets, and national security are always top priorities.

Administrative Control: 1/2/3/4/5

2: Loose Laws: Agents can get away with minor violations but must avoid committing any serious offenses.

Agency Credentials: 1/2/3/4/5

3: Faceless: The group is regarded as just another bunch of government employees sponging off the taxpayers. Cooperation from authorities, particular police, will be slow and reluctant.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 4, 2003)

I am totally interested GhostFox, but today is really busy. I will post my stuff tomorrow or Monday if that is cool. Sorry about the delay (work, wife, work taking all my time )


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 4, 2003)

1. Have you ever played in an espionage roleplaying game campaign?

*I have played in two online online games, Operation Blood Money and Section Nine.  Groups often wasted too much time planning minute details, in my opinion, but once the action started it was okay. I particularily enjoyed Operation Blood Money's use of maps and diagrams.*

2. How familiar are you with the D20 system?

*Very. I've played D&D and other D20 games since before the core rulebooks came out. *

3. What's your favorite spy movie or book?

*Any James Bond film, along with Spy Game and Mission Impossible constitute my favorite spy movie.  My Favorite spy books are Tom Clancy technothrillers. *

4. What sort of character would you likely play in a Spycraft game if you had no limitations? Is there an established character in the genre that appeals to you that you might use as a basis?

*I would like to play either a wild, uncontrollable Wheelman or a cold and cautious Fixer. In addition, I enjoy martial arts and would like to play a character with some knowledge of unarmed or melee attacks.*

=== TONE ===

Morality:
2: Good vs. Bad is mostly clear cut

Realism:
2: Cinematic

Outlook:
2: Almost everything works out

Seriousness:
4: More serious than light-hearted

Continuity:
2: Mostly episodic with some continuing stories

Setting: 
World War II, Cold War, Modern Universe

Importance:
2: Agents regularly effect world affairs 

Starting Level:
2: Veteran Agents: 11th - 15th Level

Points For Abilities:
2: High Powered: Average Ability Score of 13-14 

Character Training:
3: Agents come from both Agency training and outside organizations

Character Connections:
3: Some of the Agents know one another

Character Origin:
4: Agent backgrounds are mostly rooted in the mundane

Agency Types:
4: International Espionage Agency: This group is the traditional, modern intelligence agency, fixated on gathering intelligence on other nations on behalf of a country or league of countries. It may be a real world intelligence agency such as MI-5 or the CIA or one created by the players and Game Control. 

Offices and Distribution:
3: National: The Agency has offices and Agents in only one country. Officers are in every major city of that country, with Agents in every medium-sized community.

Sponsorship:
4: Government: This kind of Agency is sponsored by an official government and is covered by the government's legal framework. The group's emphasis can range from fighting crime to internal security, to external investigation.

Administrative Control:
4: Agency Protection: The Agents will be protected by the Agency at all costs, shielded from any legal suits or prosecution.

Agency Credentials:
3: Faceless: The group is regarded as just another bunch of government employees sponging off the taxpayers. Cooperation from authorities, particular police, will be slow and reluctant.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 5, 2003)

Codename: GhostFox said:
			
		

> *1. Mirthcard, thanks for responding to the questionnaire. Glad to see there is some interest here. We'll see how the other prospective players respond. Make sure you read through the guidelines.
> 
> 2. For the players with only the basic rule book, that's not a problem at all since the basic rule book has most of the things you need for the game.
> 
> 3. I hope it's not a problem if the game will be over at the alderac forums. *




Hey Elrick!

1. Guidelines said 4th level, but you hadn't clarified that yet so that's why I asked 

2. Cool.

3. I'm afraid I may have to bow out of a game if it's on another board. Nothing against AEG, just like to keep all of my games in one place. If I might ask (and please don't take this as an attack), why did you recruit for this game on ENWorld if you want to run it at AEG? Why not recruit there? Just seems odd to me...


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 5, 2003)

Some of you may be curious at what my preferences are. 

TONE
Morality: 2: Good vs. Bad is mostly clear cut
Realism: 2: Cinematic
Outlook: 3: Successes balanced by failures
Seriousness: 4: More serious than light-hearted
Continuity: 2: Mostly episodic with some continuing stories

SETTING
Modern Day (Alternate Universe), Shadowforce Archer, Modern Day

CHARACTERS
Importance: 3: Agents occasionally have an effect on world affairs
Starting Level 4: Beginning Agents: 4th Level
Points For Abilities: 2: High Powered: Average Ability Score of 13-14 
Character Training: 4: Agents are mostly Agency trained
Character Connections: 3: Some of the Agents know one another
Character Origin: 3: Agents have a balance of the outlandish and the mundane in their background

AGENCY
Agency Types: 4: International Espionage Agency
Offices and Distribution: 4: International
Sponsorship: 4: Government
Administrative Control: 3: Free Hand
Agency Credentials: 2: Unknown


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 5, 2003)

GENERAL DESCRIPTION:
The player characters are Operatives of the Department of Central Intelligence & Security. The DCIS is the primary national intelligence outfit of a major western republic.

More specifically, the team members are part of Section 9. Unlike the more mundane areas of the DCIS that are involved the day-to-day tasks of collection, analysis and production of intelligence, Section 9 is the special unit that conducts covert action operations. Slick spy-action, "special activities" and "dirty tricks" - these are the bread and butter of Section 9.

Section 9 Operatives are drawn from a wide-variety of backgrounds: each agent possesses a unique suite of talents, skills and abilities that help the team achieve its mission objectives.

Teams must be ready to handle a broad range of Section 9 assignments. While the last mission involved preventing advanced technology from falling into the hands of terrorist groups, the next mission might be to ensure the successful defection of a valuable asset, or infiltrating a high-security facility to investigate links between crime syndicates and mega-corporations, or perhaps help with counter-intelligence and foil the activities of enemy agents. 

SERIES TONE
The whole vibe I'm going for is along the lines of Alias and La Femme Nikita with a good measure of Bond and a healthy dose of Danger Girl and Indiana Jones. Elements from Shadowforce Archer and Delta Green are likely to rear their ugly heads. And if it does come to that, the flavour would be more of pulp Cthulhu action as oppossed to the steady erosion of sanity in stock Call of Cthulhu.


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 5, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 3. I'm afraid I may have to bow out of a game if it's on another board. Nothing against AEG, just like to keep all of my games in one place. If I might ask (and please don't take this as an attack), why did you recruit for this game on ENWorld if you want to run it at AEG? Why not recruit there? Just seems odd to me... *



I'm recruiting in both the AEG and Enworld forums - don't see any reason not to. Sorry to see you go, if you have to bow out.


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 5, 2003)

Thanks for responding to the questionnaire.

Here's what I have gathered regarding your character class preferences:

Mirthcard: Prototypical British Spy
Byron's Ghost: Faceman or Pointman or Snoop
Festy Dog: Ex-Special Forces Fixer
Hammerhead: Wild and Wheelman/Cold & Cautious Fixer
Hurricain (from the AEG Forums): To be determined
Seno Udo Mal: To be determined

We'll see how great the response is on the AEG forums. If it's weaker than I expected (and it seems to be going that way) I may consider running the game on these forums.

I hope to get this bird off the ground by the middle of next week so let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 5, 2003)

Codename: GhostFox said:
			
		

> *
> I'm recruiting in both the AEG and Enworld forums - don't see any reason not to. Sorry to see you go, if you have to bow out. *




Fair enough  If you decide to keep the game here, then I'm all for it. I'll keep my eye on this thread.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 5, 2003)

Actually, I was thinking of character ideas, and I think I like the Soldier better. However, the class's dependence on wearing armor annoys me; would there be any way to switch the class's armor abilities for a higher defense bonus? If not, I'll just wear a Chain Shirt or something, if I play the soldier.


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 6, 2003)

We'll be using a *Modified Point Buy * scheme for determining ability scores. 

Sorry Hammerhead, if you want to use the soldier class, you'll have to wear a chain shirt.


----------



## Vardeman (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi, all. New transferee from the AEG forums.  Looking forward to playing in GhostFox's PBP game here.

V


----------



## Mirth (Apr 8, 2003)

Vardeman said:
			
		

> *Hi, all. New transferee from the AEG forums.  Looking forward to playing in GhostFox's PBP game here.
> 
> V *




Welcome Vardeman!

So does that mean that the game will be run here? If so, should we go ahead and set up our characters?


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 9, 2003)

So far we have 7 people interested, but I'm looking for a maximum of 5. 

Byron's Ghost: Faceman or Pointman or Snoop
Festy Dog: Ex-Special Forces Fixer
Hammerhead: Soldier or some other combat type
Hurricain (from the AEG Forums): Martial Artist / Physical Adept
Mirthcard: possibly Prototypical British Spy
Seno Udo Mal: To be determined
Vardeman: Sam Fisher-type stealth and silent dispatch character

Hurricain and Vardeman will definitely are assured a place in the game since they have thoroughly read the guidelines. Hurricain and Vardeman can go ahead and post their characters on this thread. Don't forget to include the gear you will be requesitioning using Personal Budget Points.

As far as classes go, we need at least 1 wheelman and 1 faceman (or faceman multiclassed with something else). So if you're interested in playing a speed-demon or a slick agent provocateur then here's your chance.

And if Vardeman decides to go with the stealth-master then we definitely need a combat specialist, if he doesn't then it may be your chance to play a stealth-meister.

*1. Starting Level:* 4th level (8,000XP). Except for Hammerhead (if he decides to join) who will start at 5th level (10,000 XP). He is a Play-By-Post Spycraft "veteran" of sorts having played in the defunct Blood Money and Section 9 Series.

*2. Ability Scores*. 20 character points using the 
Modified Point Buy scheme.
http://valeraweb.com/hyperkinetic/s9_ptbuy0304020013.html

*3. Venue:* Mirthcard: Yes. We will definitely be playing the game on these forums.

*4. Pick a bundle, any bundle.* The operatives will start off in the thick of things so let's try and fast track through the Gearing Up phase. It will be a Code Red Mission, so each operative will start with 25 Mission Budget Points plus your Class BP bonus then plus 5 times your Charisma modifier. A Code Red mission also means you start off with 4 Gadget points. 

Don't worry about making the perfect choices when it comes to buying gear, you'll get a chance to revise your Mission Gear and share unused Mission BPs after the first scene or so. My best advice here would be to pick some weaponry and a bundle that matches your characters strengths.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 9, 2003)

Hey Vardeman 

Its good to see another gamer! Welcome to Enworld

btw: how do we calculate our vitality points?

Also I've got a couple of documents which give extra equipment, one of these documents I got a printed copy of before losing it to computer troubles (an extensive list of spycraft stats for real world firearms). The other is just about more extensive and precise equipment (eg. fancy cooling for laptops, fancy climbing gear bits, etc. etc.).

The second document I can live without but I'd really like to use the firearms one. It has basically anything a person could name on it, and what isn't there could be given the stats of a similar weapon. 

Just wanna know if thats kewl with you, I could give you any examples from the list you want if you wanna check it out first.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 11, 2003)

I've been working on a few characters, tossing some ideas around on scratch paper, and I came up with two concepts I really like: 

The first is a D4 Soldier/Fixer, a stealth-based commando using a submachine gun. I decided to go with a multiclass Sol/Fix since I realized with a Soldier's heavy armor and lack of stealth skills, I would be unable to participate in many missions. However, I know that FestyDog wished to play a similar character, and Vardeman's Sam Fisher will likely be a Fixer/Snoop. If this doesn't clash with anyone else's ideas, I'll go with him.

The second is a D6 Wetworks Faceman/Martial Artist, who uses interpersonal skills and avoids violence, but will attack as a last resort. This character was created to help fill the gap of a Faceman, and play a character contrary to my normal violence-seeking psychos.

Here's the preview (First 6 levels) of the Martial Artist from the PAC. I don't have the book, this is just from the AEG Messageboards.

Martial Artist 
While there are many who practice one of the many martial arts that permeate the traditions of the orient, there are those special few who devote themselves to “the Art”, rising above the casual student to demonstrate a remarkable fusion of body, mind, and spirit. The Conspiracy has long realized that such individuals can contribute greatly to the pact’s goals, and seek to recruit them whenever and wherever possible. In addition to their formidable fighting abilities, martial artists bring a sense of discipline and composure to the team, displaying the utmost ability of the unaugmented human form. 
Abilities: As physical combatants, Strength is the essential ability for the martial artist. Agents will also benefit from Constitution (for staying power) and Intelligence (for skills). 
Vitality: 1d10 plus Constitution modifier per level 

Class Skills 
The martial artist's class skills and key abilities are listed below (see Spycraft, page 40, for skill descriptions): 

Class Skill (Key Ability) 
Balance (Dex) 
Climb (Str) 
Concentration (Wis) 
Craft (Int) 
Driver (Dex) 
First Aid (Wis) 
Handle Animal (Cha) 
Hide (Dex) 
Intimidate (Str or Cha) 
Jump (Str) 
Knowledge (Int) 
Perform (Wis) 
Profession (Wis) 
Sense Motive (Wis) 
Sport (Str or Dex) 
Spot (Wis) 
Survival (Wis) 
Swim (Str) 
Tumble (Dex) 
Use Rope (Dex) 

Skill Points at 1st level: (6 + Int modifier) x 4. 
Skill Points at Each Additional Level: 6 + Int modifier. 

Class Features 
All of the following are class features of the martial artist. 

Starting Feats: The martial artist begins play with the following feats. 
Armor Group Proficiency (Light) 
Weapon Group Proficiency (Melee) 
Weapon Group Proficiency (Hurled) 
Weapon Group Proficiency (Exotic, archaic) 
Weapon Group Proficiency (Exotic, martial arts) 

Unyielding: The martial artist is able to both deal and withstand remarkable amounts of punishment due to his extensive conditioning. Whenever the agent spends an action die to recover vitality, he rolls two dice instead of one. Further, the refresh action is a half action for the martial artist. This is the martial artist’s core ability. 
Martial Arts: At 1st levl the martial artist gains the Martial Arts feat. 
Life of Discipline: The martial artist is devoted to a deeper, more spiritual understanding of combat. At 2nd level the martial artist receives the Discipline of the Body feat. 
All prerequisites for this feat – including agent level and other feats – are waived for this agent. 
Bonus Feat: At 3rd level, the martial artist gains an additional feat from either the melee combat or unarmed combat feat trees. He must still meet all prerequisites for the feat before selecting it, including minimum ability scores and base attack bonus requirements. He gains an addition melee or unarmed combat feat at 5th level. 
Ploy: At 4th level, the martial artist receives one of the following abilities of his choice.


Great Sweep: The martial artist gains a +4 competence bonus to attack rolls and Strength checks when performing a trip action. This is a ‘named’ unarmed combat ability (see the Spycraft Espionage Handbook, page 78 for restrictions on this ability). 

Improved Disarm: The martial artist gains the Improved Disarm feat. 

Provoke: The martial artist gains a +4 competence bonus to Bluff checks when using the taunt action. 

Quake Strike: As a full action the agent may make a single trip attempt against all adjacent opponents, which may only be opposed by the opponents’ Balance skill check. If any of these attempts fail, the martial artist does not face a trip attempt in return. This is a ‘named’ unarmed combat ability (see the Spycraft Espionage Handbook, page 78 for restrictions on this ability). 

Side Step: The martial artist gains the Side Step feat. 

Still Standing: The martial artist gains a +6 circumstance bonus to Fortitude saves to remain standing after being hit by an attack with the takedown quality. 

Strut: After scoring a threat or critical with a successful melee or unarmed attack, the martial artist may spend his next half action posturing. He gains one action die of the standard type for his level (without the accompanying XP reward). If this bonus action die is not spent before the end of the current combat, it is lost.


Wuxia: At 6th level, the martial artist’s jumping ability (horizontal or vertical) is not limited by his height and he receives a +5 competence bonus to the total of all Jump and Tumble checks. 

The Martial Artist 
Base Attack Bonus: High 
Fortitude Save: Medium 
Reflex Save: Medium 
Will Save: Medium 
Defense Bonus: High 
Initiative Bonus: Medium 
Gadget Points: Low 
Budget Points: Low 

Class Abilites: 
1 Starting Feats, Martial Arts, Unyielding 
2 Life of discipline (body) 
3 Bonus feat 
4 Ploy 
5 Bonus feat 
6 Wuxia +5


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 11, 2003)

*Vitality Points*
1. 1st character level. A new agent begins play begins play with maximum possible vitality at 1st level (i.e. as if the player had rolled the highest number possible based on their class).
2. 2nd character level and up. You have two options
_Option A:_ The number of vitality points an agent gains when he rises in level is 70% (rounded to the nearest whole number) of the vitality die type of the class he gains the new level in, as follows:

Die Type:Vitality Gained
d4: +3
d6: +4
d8: +6
d10: +7
d12: +8

Note If you plan to multi-class: the maximum vitality only applies to the first _character_ level. A character does not gain the maximum vitality points upon acquiring a second (or 3rd or 4th,etc) class.

_Option B:_ Section 9 Control will randomly determine the number of vitality points by using an online/pbem dice server.

*Guns, Gear and Gadgets.*
_Festy_Dog:_ Without seeing and reviewing the document, it's hard to give the stats a go or no-go. The equipment from the basic Spycraft book covers a lot of basic stuff and AEG's Modern Arms Guide covers the stats for dozens of "real-life" weapons. So unless the stats on the document match the published stats for equipment (and I do hate to disappoint) but I would have to say no.

*Your Kung Fu is strong*
_Hammerhead:_ Thanks for the info on the martial artist. Would you be interested in a faceman multiclassed with a wheelman?  If not (hey I gotta ask) a faceman/martial artist sounds like a solid addition to the team.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Apr 11, 2003)

I think I'm going to bow out of this as I have some other things I'm working on right now. Thanks anyway, though.


----------



## Vardeman (Apr 11, 2003)

Name: Johann Schmidt
Codename: Gheist
Class: Fixer3/Martial Artist 1 [PAC p.33] 
Department: Special Forces [S/W p.29]
Nationality: German
Gender: Male
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 175 lbs.
Eyes: Hazel
Hair: Dark blonde
Age: 28

Languages (all native): English, German, Japanese, Russian, Arabic, Chinese

Str: 12/+1
Dex: 16/+3 (14 base, +2 dept)
Con: 10/+0
Int: 16/+3
Wis: 13/+1 (12 base, +1 lvl 4)
Cha: 12/+1 (14 base, -2 dept)

Vitality: 27 (method A)
Wounds: 10
Defense: 17
Initiative: 5

Fort Save: 3
Refl Save: 9
Will Save: 3

BAB: 3
Unarmed: 4
Melee: 4
Ranged: 6

Skills
  Balance: 7
  Bluff: 6
  Climb: 3
  Craft (Poison): 8 [F/P p.38]
  Demolitions: 7
  Driver: 5
  Electronics: 8
  Escape Artist: 6
  Hide: 12
  Jump: 5
  Listen: 5
  Move Silently: 14
  Open Lock: 10
  Search: 7
  Sport (Skydiving): 5
  Spot: 7
  Swim: 6
  Tumble: 8

Primary Weapon: H&K SOCOM, silenced [MAG p.61 & 90] (24 personal bp)
Secondary Weapon: Dart Gun (part of Intrusion bundle)

Gear
  Intrusion Bundle  [PAC p.33] (25 personal bp)
    Load-bearing gear
    Tight-fitting black clothes & hood
    Box of surgical gloves
    Spray can of oven cleaner
    Climbing kit
    Night-vision goggles
    Lockpicking kit
    Glass cutter
    Snoop spray
    Fiber optic probe
    Swiss army knife
    Dart gun w/5 nerve drug darts (+10 mission bp)
(with GC's permission, replacing 5*3bp knockout darts with 3*5bp nerve drug darts & adding 2 more nerve drug darts with mission bp)
  Electronics kit (5 mission bp)
  Headset radio, encrypted (5 mission bp)
  Motion sensor hood [F/P p.57] (4 mission bp)
  50 rds. .45 caliber Military Ball ammo (1 mission bp)
  Contour vest [MAG p.139 & 142] (27 mission bp)

  2 Mission bp available

Gadgets
  Standard watch (laser) with garotte (2 gp)
  Holographic loop lens [F/P p.58] (3 gp)

  2 Gadget points available

  $900 Field expenses

Proficiencies
  Armor (light)
  Weapon (melee)
  Weapon (hurled)
  Weapon (handgun)
  Weapon (rifle)
  Weapon (exotic, archaic)
  Weapon (exotic, martial arts)

Feats
  Quick Draw (dept bonus)
  Stealthy (1st Level)
  Blind-fight (3rd Level)

Department Abilities
  +2 Dex, -2 Cha  
  +1 Reflex saves, +1/4 levels
  +1 Demolitions, +1/4 levels
  +1 Move Silently, +1/4 levels
  Bonus feat: Covert or Basic Combat (Quick Draw)

Class Abilities
  Dextrous (Fixer core)
  Procure (Fixer 1st lvl)
  Martial Arts (M.A. 1st lvl)
  Evasion (Fixer 2nd lvl)
  Sneak Attack +1d6 (Fixer 3rd lvl)

V

Editted to reflect skill and equipment changes 4/13/03 02:43am


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 11, 2003)

Oh well, I guess I'll make my character an ex-special forces fixer/driver. *shrug* It's all good. 

Ghostfox, the thing I've got is the Spycraft Lite Supplement Firearms List and the other one is the dowloadable preview for the Spycraft Modern Arms Guide (only contains chapter 9). Heh, just got around to looking at the titles. 

Shouldn't take long to finish my character.


----------



## Vardeman (Apr 11, 2003)

I need to know the die roll for mission BP's and also for field expenses.  The number of remaining BP's I have on my character sheet is off by (that die roll - 1)*5.  In other words,  I get 5 to 35 more BP!  Woohoo!!  

V


----------



## Hurricain (Apr 12, 2003)

Hello everyone, I sent my character to GhostFox already via Email .   I'm looking forward to playing.  oh ya , I'm the Martial Artist/Physical Adept.  Later
Hurricain


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 12, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Notes: I used the stats for a SIG P229 from the Spycraft Lite Firearms Supplement, that all right?
> (SIG Sauer P229: 14bp; .40S&W; 1d12 dmg; error 1/ crit 20; range 15'; ammo cap 12; that sound ok?)
> *



Use these stats from the MAG:
SIG-Sauer P228/P229: 9 mm P, 14 BP, damage 1d12, error 1, threat 20, range 25, ammo 13, 2 lbs)



> *Also I assumed that when I took a level in wheelman I got its proficiencies, is that correct?*



Yes, if you multiclass into a wheelman, an agent receives the _proficiencies_.  *But* the agent does *not* get the benefit of the wheelman's core abilities. So in this case you will not have the Lucky and Custom Ride Core abilities.

If you want those Core Abilities then your first class should be wheelman then multiclass into a fixer. But in that case you won't have the Dextrous core ability.



> *I also purchased a small backpack to put the majority of stuff my character carries around in. Can I assume the 'trendy suit' has a jacket to put the gun and shoulder holster under?*



A trendy suit comes with a light jacket. That's fine.



> *Any advice at all on my character is welcome, this is very much a rough draft. Any changes made I'll edit into here. I'll come up with a history in a couple of days hopefully.*



I'll review your character as soon as I finish crunching the numbers for Hurricain and Vardeman's characters. I'll let you know if I require any revisions to Raven's char sheet. 

Looking forward to the char history.


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 13, 2003)

*GHEIST*

Heya Vardeman,

That was really an awesome job you did in making sure the numbers on the character sheet were correct. I liked how you made note of the book and page #s, that saved me a *lot* of time. The formatting made it very easy for me to verify the numbers as well. 

Remind me to give you a bonus before the game begins.

I'll allow the substitution of the 5x3BP Knockout Darts with 3x5BP nerve drug darts within the Intrustion Bundle.

Regarding the Mission Budget and Field Expense calculations, assume that you rolled a 5 on the 2d4 on both the rolls.

One question though, I was able to reverse engineer most of the skill points spent to buy skill ranks, but I'm having trouble trying to add up some of the numbers. I may be missing some synergies - let me know if I missed anything.

Balance	5=0:Ranks+3EX+2:FEAT(Stealthy)
Bluff	6=5:Ranks+1:CHA
Climb	3=2:Ranks+1:STR
Craft (Poison) 8=7:Ranks+1:WIS
Demolitions	7=2:Ranks+3:INT+2EPT_bonus
Driver	5=2:Ranks+3ex
Electronics	8=5:Ranks+3:INT
Escape Artist	6=3:Ranks+3EX
Hide	12=7:Ranks+3EX+2:FEAT(Stealthy)
Jump	3=0:Ranks+1:STR+2:Synergy(Tumble)
Listen	5=4:Ranks+1:WIS
Move Silently	14=7:Ranks+3EX+2EPT_bonus+2:FEAT(Stealthy)
Open Lock	10=7:Ranks+3ex
Search	7=6:Ranks+1:Wis
Sport (Skydiving)	5=2:Ranks+3EX
Spot	7=6:Ranks+1:WIS
Swim	6=5:Ranks+1:STR
Tumble	8=5:Ranks+3EX


----------



## Vardeman (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: GHEIST*



			
				Codename: GhostFox said:
			
		

> *Heya Vardeman,
> 
> That was really an awesome job you did in making sure the numbers on the character sheet were correct. I liked how you made note of the book and page #s, that saved me a *lot* of time. The formatting made it very easy for me to verify the numbers as well.
> 
> Remind me to give you a bonus before the game begins.*



Thanks, I accept 




> *I'll allow the substitution of the 5x3BP Knockout Darts with 3x5BP nerve drug darts within the Intrustion Bundle.*



Thanks, I'd much rather they immediately become paralyzed, rather than fall asleep in 10 rounds! 




> *Regarding the Mission Budget and Field Expense calculations, assume that you rolled a 5 on the 2d4 on both the rolls.*



Alrighty, that sounds fair. 




> *One question though, I was able to reverse engineer most of the skill points spent to buy skill ranks, but I'm having trouble trying to add up some of the numbers. I may be missing some synergies - let me know if I missed anything.*



Ok, here's the breakdowns:




> *Balance 5 = 0: Ranks + 3: DEX + 2: FEAT(Stealthy)*



Balance 5 = 2: Ranks + 3: DEX (Stealthy doesn't affect Balance)




> *Bluff 6 = 5: Ranks + 1: CHA
> Climb 3 = 2: Ranks + 1: STR*



These two are ok.




> *Craft (Poison) 8 = 7: Ranks + 1: WIS*



Craft (Poison) 8 = 5: Ranks + 3: INT




> *Demolitions 7 = 2: Ranks + 3: INT + 2: DEPT_bonus
> Driver 5 = 2: Ranks + 3: Dex
> Electronics 8 = 5: Ranks + 3: INT
> Escape Artist 6 = 3: Ranks + 3: DEX
> Hide 12 = 7: Ranks + 3: DEX + 2: FEAT(Stealthy)*



These are ok.




> *Jump 3 = 0: Ranks + 1: STR + 2: Synergy(Tumble)*



Jump 5 = 2: Ranks + 1: STR + 2: Synergy(Tumble) (Whoops, forgot the Synergy!) 




> *Listen 5 = 4: Ranks + 1: WIS
> Move Silently 14 = 7: Ranks + 3: DEX + 2: DEPT_bonus + 2: FEAT(Stealthy)
> Open Lock 10 = 7: Ranks + 3: Dex*



These are ok.




> *Search 7 = 6: Ranks + 1: Wis*



Search 7 = 4: Ranks + 3: INT




> *Sport (Skydiving) 5 = 2: Ranks + 3: DEX
> Spot 7 = 6: Ranks + 1: WIS
> Swim 6 = 5: Ranks + 1: STR
> Tumble8 = 5: Ranks + 3: DEX *



These are ok


That should add up to 75 ranks.  44 from 1st level Fixer, 9 from 1st level MA, 11 from 2nd level Fixer, and 11 from 3rd level Fixer.

Let's ROCK! 

V


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: GHEIST*

Cool. Thanks for pointing out those corrections.



			
				Vardeman said:
			
		

> *Balance 5 = 2: Ranks + 3: DEX (Stealthy doesn't affect Balance)*



Oops.... But you do get a +2 Synergy bonus to Balance because your agent has 5 or more tanks in Tumble. So Gheist's balance should be at 7=2:Ranks+3EX+2:Synergy(Tumble).



			
				Vardeman said:
			
		

> *Move Silently 14=7:Ranks+3EX+2EPT_bonus+2:FEAT(Stealthy)*



In order to get 7 ranks in Move Silently, then Gheist would have to spend 2 skill points at 2nd level (Martial Artist 1). Move Silently is not a class skill for Martial Artists (unless this has been corrected by AEG). It would cost Gheist 2 skill points to increase Move Silently by 1 rank.

*Edit:* On second thought, I'm going to house rule this  one. I don't see any issue with game balance if Move Silently is now a class skill for the Martial Artist. In fact, it would be very difficult for a single-class Martial Artist to acquire the Ninja Prestige Class without this class skill.


----------



## Vardeman (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: GHEIST*



			
				Codename: GhostFox said:
			
		

> *Cool. Thanks for pointing out those corrections.
> 
> 
> Oops.... But you do get a +2 Synergy bonus to Balance because your agent has 5 or more tanks in Tumble. So Gheist's balance should be at 7=2:Ranks+3EX+2:Synergy(Tumble).*



Quite right! 




> *In order to get 7 ranks in Move Silently, then Gheist would have to spend 2 skill points at 2nd level (Martial Artist 1). Move Silently is not a class skill for Martial Artists (unless this has been corrected by AEG). It would cost Gheist 2 skill points to increase Move Silently by 1 rank. *



Not necessarily.  I didn't spend any on Move Silently when I gained my MA level, and then spent an extra one on it when I gained another Fixer level.  You can spend as many skill points as you like, up to your max according to level, so I could do the following:

Level 1 (Fix) = 4 points in MS
Level 2 (MA) = 0 points in MS
Level 3 (Fix) = 2 points in MS
Level 4 (Fix) = 1 point in MS

If you like, I can dig up my scrap paper and show you exactly which skills I bought at each level... 

V


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 13, 2003)

Don't worry about it, Vardeman. You're good to go.


----------



## Vardeman (Apr 13, 2003)

Alrighty then!  I'll work on my background and post it when I can.

Looking forward to getting this thing rolling! 

V


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 13, 2003)

agent name: Felix Rathus
code name: Raven
age: 31
gender: male
height: 5'7"
weight: 189lb =152lb(character) + 37lb(gear carried)
class: Fixer 2 / Wheelman 2
dept: Military(D2) - (+2 int/-2 con), +2 fort save, +2 pilot checks
exp: 8000/10000
languages: english (native), russian, arabic, french, japanese, spanish
field expenses: $1100

str 12, dex 16, con 10, int 18, wis 12, cha 10

def: 16 = 10(base) + 3(dex) + 3(class)
init: +9 = 3(dex) + 2(class) + 4(feat)
BA: +3
saves: +4 fort, +9 reflex, +1 will
bdg/gdg: 6/3

vit: 32
wnd: 10

attacks:
SIG P229 - +6 ranged (+8 within 50'); -1 dmg reduc.; d12 damage;
stilletto - +4 melee; d6+1 dmg;

special abilities-
lucky (wheelman core)
custom ride (wheelman core)
daredevil (wheelman 1st)
procure (fixer 1st)
evasion (fixer 2nd)
kickstart 1/session (wheelman 2nd)

proficiencies:
armour proficiency (light)
armour proficiency (medium)
weapon proficiency (hurled)
weapon proficiency (melee)
weapon proficiency (handgun)
weapon proficiency (rifle)
weapon proficiency (tactical)

feats:
improved initiative (dept. bonus)
firm hand (1st lvl)
grease monkey (3rd lvl)

skills-
balance (dex) 5/2
boating (dex) 10/7
climb (str) 3/2
demolitions (int) 8/4
driver (dex) 10/7 
electronics (int) 8/2 (crit 19-20)
escape artist (dex) 6/3
hide (dex) 5/2
hobby(gaming) (wis) 5/4
innuendo (wis) 3/2
jump (str) 4/3
knowledge(munitions) (int) 6/2
listen (wis) 3/2
mechanics (int) 11/5 (crit 19-20)
move silently (dex) 5/2
open locks (dex) 9/4
pilot (dex) 12/7
search (int) 6/2
sleight of hand (dex) 5/2
spot (wis) 3/2
survival (wis) 6/3
swim (str) 4/3
tumble (dex) 5/2

equipment: 46bp(standard) + 31bp(mission)	cost/wgt

items purchased with mission budget have an *

on person:
SIG-Sauer P229 (12/12 .40 S&W teflon coat)	14/2
60 teflon-costed .40 S&W rounds (5 mags)	6/3
shoulder holster				0/1
silencer					2/0.5
flash suppressor				1/0.1
laser sight				2/1
10 glowsticks				0/5
mirrored sunglasses			1/0
trendy clothing				5/5
leatherman				3/1
cell phone				0/0.5
electronics kit				5/10
*encrypted headset radio			5/0.5
*bomb sniffer				3/1
*liquid skin patch				5/0.1
*2 antidote shots				6/0.2
*stimulant shot				3/0.1
*survival knife				4/1
*small backpack				0/1

in vehicle:
climbing kit				3/10
mechanics kit				4/10
*fatigues					5/5

gadgets: 3(standard) + 4(mission) + 4(custom ride)

on person:
belt (grappling hook, lockpicks)		2/1
starlight lenses				1/0
*watch (laser, garrote, rotary saw, GPS)	4/0

custom ride:
repainted (dark silver) police car		4/NA
description:
Felix has very short brown hair with the exception of a long fringe which covers his eyes, this doesn't bother him though. He may not have a strong sense of fashion but he knows what he likes, and what he likes would include solid boots, cargo jeans, turtle necks and light jackets, usually of the expensive kind. He wears a pair of round mirrored sunglasses, just because he likes them. He possesses a strong sense of honour, and likes to do what he thinks is right but wouldn't let his personal opinion get in the way of business for just any reason. He also respects his opponent, for without them there is no conflict and thus no work, and he certainly values his work. This makes him quite merciful at times when facing what he considers a worthy opponent, but he can also be quite brutal when facing those who he'd consider dishonourable. Felix is a gamer at heart, and enjoys a wide variety of electronic games on just about any media, its because of this that he enjoys a good challenge. He also shows an interest for firearms outside of work, taking particular interest in German made firearms: Heckler & Koch and Korth specifically. Because he has had such a demanding military career for most of his life he's had little interaction with women in a relationship stance, thus can be quite nervous around them when the situation is not a professional one. Nonetheless he always tries to be a gentleman. His loyalty to his comrades in unquestionable, and he does not take to betrayal quite well.

history:
Felix was born in the fairly remote regions of central Australia, and during his childhood he gained a familiarity with driving and firearms. He liked in particular going for rides on one of the family friend's helicopters, these trips were usually when they went out to hunt wild horses. They'd only kill wild horses because they were pests and thrived in the region, kangaroos were often the same way though they didn't use the helicopter to hunt them. He was in no way hindered educationally by his remoteness, and took advantage of a stable satellite connection to the internet to socialise on message boards and chat rooms. 

After his final year in high school he soon joined the army where he rapidly became a part of the SAS as a helicopter pilot, this didn't satisfy him enough though and he transferred into the ground troops, gaining valuable experience while with them for some while. After some time he became bored with the lack of action the Australian SAS saw and left to find employment elsewhere as a mercenary pilot with a number of other useful skills. He got many jobs under his belt and soon was, to his enjoyment, very financially stable, but he never had the time to spend even half of it. 

Much to his pleasure he came into the service of an old friend whom he knew while doing his final couple of years in high school in Melbourne. This friend offered him a part in clearing a small number of weapons of mass destruction from a hiding place in the middle east. The word was that they were left by a splinter cell of the russian military, in case they could be used at a later date. Felix was told that their operation was being funded by an anonymous government to get the weapons before terrorists do and get them to an exchange point so they could be given to people who could dispose of them safely. His friend theorised that the Russian government did not want to be blaimed for any terrorist actions made possible by rogue elements and were discreetly cleaning up. Felix couldn't help but agree.

The operation went off without a hitch, and the delivery was made to the exchange point. Before they were a kilometer away they were attacked by the people they had just worked for, only a handful of people survived the helicopter crash and they were halved again by the time they fought their way out. Felix was sure he identified them as Spetznaz, but he couldn't be sure, he suspected that the remanents of the splinter cell had hired them to retrieve the weapons for them. His old friend hadn't survived to be able to add some input. He was killed in the helicopter crash. Felix himself had shattered his left arm in the crash, and needed multiple pins and a metal plate inserted to fully recover. Currently his left arm is alright except for the scarring but he shows a lot of favour in using his right, almost to the point of not using his left arm unless doing something which makes it necessary. 

Felix's dreams of avenging the betrayal at the hands of the former employers shattered when the acting commander back at the company headquarters made the decision to break up, and from there the remnants of the mercenary company scattered to the corners of the world. Felix went back to being employed as an individual before he was hired by a spy organisation for a helicopter drop and extraction.

Little to his knowledge they had purposely seeked him out for this operation as it was to intercept the weapons of mass destruction he had unwittingly given to the remnant forces they had tried to keep them from. Upon finding this out he was more than willing to assist the group, not only getting them in and out but helping them on the ground after they had been inserted. Though the terrorist faction's leaders remained at large they successfully disposed of the chemical weapons. His efforts during the operation earned him an offer for steady employment, this he graciously accepted.

From then he has worked on a few operations, getting the feel for secret agent work. He especially enjoys the fancy gadgets. He gets the feeling though that the terrorist faction hasn't finished with him yet, he found out their name but he fears they too know who he is. He has vowed vengeance upon the Sons of Christoph, but he's sure they want a piece of him as well. (paying for background next level)


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 13, 2003)

You realize that, as a Wheelman, you have no car.

My character will be up tonight. I have a question though? What is the RoA equivalent of the Internal Revenue Service?


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 13, 2003)

_Festy_dog:_ I agree with Hammerhead. Starting off with the Wheelman will give you the core abilities and the gadget points the team needs. So I strongly "suggest" you go with Wheelman/Fixer as opposed to Fixer/Wheelman.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 14, 2003)

okaly dokaly, will do some changes now then


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 14, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *My character will be up tonight. I have a question though? What is the RoA equivalent of the Internal Revenue Service? *



Looking forward to having you on board, Hammerhead.

The IRS is equivalent to the Republic of Avan's CERS (Customs, Excise and Revenue Service).


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 14, 2003)

*Sarah Greenwood*

Facewoman 4 Martial Artist 1
D-6 Wetworks
Action Dice: 3d4

Strength: 16 +3
Dexterity: 14 +2
Constitution: 11 +0
Intelligence: 14 +2
Wisdom: 12 +1
Charisma: 14 +2

_Department Benefits: +2 Initiative, +2 Reflex Saves, +2 Strength, -2 Constitution, Bonus Unarmed Combat Feat. _

Vitality Points: 38
Wound Points: 11

Facewoman 
Bluff +12 (8 ranks, +2 Charisma, +2 Gadget)
Bureaucracy +7 (5 ranks, +2 Charisma)
Cultures +6 (5 ranks, +1 Wisdom)
Diplomacy +15 (5 ranks, +2 Charisma, +6 Synergy, +2 Gadget)
Disguise +12 (8 ranks, +2 Charisma, +2 Synergy)
Gather Information +9 (5 ranks, +2 Charisma, +2 Cultures)
Intimidate +6 (0 ranks, +2 Charisma, +2 Synergy, +2 Gadget)
Knowledge: Accounting +7 (5 ranks, +2 Intelligence)
Languages +9 (5 ranks, +1 Wisdom, +3 Linguist)
Sense Motive +8 (5 ranks, +1 Wisdom, +2 Synergy)
Sleight of Hand +9 (5 ranks, +2 Dexterity, +2 Synergy)
Spot +9 (8 ranks, +1 Wisdom)

Languages: English, French, German, Russian, Spanish, Latin, Italian, Arabic (accented), Chinese (accented), Japanese (accented) 

Feats:
Armor Group Proficiency (Light) 
Armor Group Proficiency (Medium)
Weapon Group Proficiency (Melee) 
Weapon Group Proficiency (Hurled)
Weapon Group Proficiency (Handgun)
Weapon Group Proficiency (Rifle) 
Weapon Group Proficiency (Exotic, archaic) 
Weapon Group Proficiency (Exotic, martial arts) 
Martial Arts
Kicking Basics
Weapon Focus: Unarmed Strike
Sidestep

Attacks: 
Melee +7 (+4 Base, +3 Strength)
Ranged +6 (+4 Base, +2 Dexterity
Unarmed +8 (+4 Base, +3 Strength, +1 Feat) 1d6+3
.40 S&W Service Pistol +6 (+4 Base, +2 Dexterity, +2 within 50 feet) 1d12

Defense: 15 (+3 Class, +2 Dexterity)
OR 13 (+1 Armor, +2 Dexterity) and DR 2/-

Initiative: +8 (+4 Base, +2 Dexterity, +2 Department)

Education: +7 (+5 Base, +2 Intelligence)
Intuition: +6 (+5 Base, +1 Wisdom)

Saves:
Fortitude: +3 (+3 Base, +0 Constitution)
Reflex: +6 (+2 Base, +2 Dexterity, +2 Department)
Will: +4 (+3 Base, +1 Wisdom)

Class Abilities:
_Adaptable_
Linguist +3
Cold Read 1/Session
Quick Change 1/Session 
Backup 1/Session

Personal Budget: 63 BP
Bundle A-25 BP
-Average Clothing
-Designer Clothing
-Personalized Tuxedo Liner
-Cell Phone
-Digital Audio Recorder
-1 Commercial-grade Memory Chip
-Evidence Kit
-PDA
Mirrored Sunglasses-1 BP
Trendy Clothing- 5 BP
Disguise Kit-4 BP
Lockpick Gun-4 BP
Flashlight-1 BP
Binoculars-1 BP
Handcuffs-1 BP
Magnetic Compass-1 BP
.40 S&W Service Pistol-15 BP
-Laser Sight-2 BP
-Silencer-2 BP
-Teflon-Tipped 9mm Ammunition (20)-2 BP

Mission Budget: 48
Minichute-5 BP
Stimulant Shot-3 BP
Liquid Skin Patch (2)-10 BP
Flash/Bang Grenade-15 BP
Smoke Grenade (2)-12 BP
Knockout Gas-3 BP

Gadget Points: 6
External Bug Detector Hair Clasp- 1 GP
Hypnosis Lenses-2 GP
Standard OmnID with Backup ID and Electronic Lockpick options [from Shadowforce Archer worldbook](3 GP; 1 each for base card, Backup ID option and Electronic Lockpick option) 
-Spot DC: 25 
- Can record 2 hrs video or 6 hrs audio 
- 2 IDs yet to be chosen
- Electronic Lockpick (works as master key for electronic key card locks; works as Electronics skill +10)


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 14, 2003)

The char sheet looks good, Hammerhead. I just have a few comments (see below).

Have you thought of a codename for your agent?

Attack: Don't forget to include your modifiers for melee and ranged combat. 

Mission BP and Field Expenses: Assume you got a 5 on the 2d4 for both rolls.

Personal BP & Gear: The Disguise kit only costs 4 BP, so Sarah has 1 spare point from her Personal BP.

Skills: Bureaucracy is not a class skill for either Faceman or Martial Artist. So assuming you spent 5 skill points, Sarah will only have 2.5 ranks in Bureaucracy. *BUT* I'm still thinking about this one. On one hand, there's a minor balance issue since Bureuacracy is a class skill for other characters such as the pointman and snoop. Then again, Sarah has at lest 5 ranks in Knowledge: Accounting. Though it would be nice to see some skills spent on Profession as well). I'll wait until I see how Especially you're going to weave the IRS/Customs, Excise and Revenue Service into the background.

One thing is for sure, I wouldn't want to be audited by Ms. Greenwood. Corrupt companies of the world look out!


----------



## Hurricain (Apr 14, 2003)

Name:  Xander Chiles
Codename: X-Cel
Player:  Cain Evans
Class:  2 Martial Artist / 2 Physical Adept
Level: 4
Department: Department of Psion Affairs
Nationality: American
Age: 27
Gender: Male
Height: 6' 5
Weight: 215
Eyes: Blue
Hair:  Blonde

Languages:
English , French , Spanish,  Russian
Str: 16  +3                                            Vit: 43   Wounds: 17
Dex: 14 +2                                            Defense: 15 
Con: 17 +3                                             Int=+5
Int: 14   +2
Wis: 10 +0
Cha: 8   -1

Inspiration checks=+4
Education checks=+6


Fort save=+8
Reflex:+4
Will: + 5

Attacks
Unarmed  Base +3 + 3 Str= +6   1d6 Damage
Melee same as unarmed
Ranged + 5


Skills:
Climb +8
Jump +10
Move Silent +6
Concentration +7
Tumble +9
Hide +6


Psion Skills;
Deadly Hands +8
Energy Burst +8
Speed Control +7
Friction Control +8
Body Sculpting +7


Feats: 
Aromor Pro ( Light , Med)
WP ( Hurled , Rifle, handgun, Archaic, Melee , Exotic Archaic, Exotic Martial Arts)
Adrenal Basics
Mobility
Sympathetic Healer
Life of Disipline ( Body)
Punching Basics

Special Abilities: 
Zen
Superhuman

Personal Gear: 41 bp
3 chakrems 15bp
Tiger claw 1 bp
Mirrored Sunglasses 1 bp
Average clothes 1 bp
Trendy clothes 5 bp
Tatical radio encrypted 5 bp
PDA 3 bp
Gps Reciever 5 bp
Handcuffs 1 bp
Binoculars 1 bp
Snoop Spray 2
disposable camera 1bp


Mission Gear: 25
Not sure what to get, any ideas?

Gadget Points:  6
Standard belt 1 gp
Starlight lenses 1 gp
external Unit 1 gp
echo Tracers 1 gp
Standard watch with rotary saw 2 gp


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 14, 2003)

Updating done, history added, hope it looks good.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 14, 2003)

The reason I didn't add profession is that it implies an ordinary, 9 to 5 lifestyle. Sarah isn't an accountant, she's an auditor, and I think that her numerous interaction skills, combined with Knowledge: Accounting, help create her professional skills.

Oops, I also noticed an error in my languages. I should have two more, from Intelligence.

Also, can anyone help me think up of a codename for my character. I'm really, really, bad at that. (Still, not as bad as one of my regular players, who named his Snoop "Scissors")


----------



## Vardeman (Apr 14, 2003)

Hmmm... How about Audit?  

V


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 16, 2003)

Hurricain: Get anything that you think may be useful in a situation you estimate is likely to happen. If you can't think of anything else you may need you could loan your extra BP to someone who may need them.

Hammerhead: Efreet, Djinn, Fey, Dopple, Changling, this is just off the top of my head, dunno if you'd find them suiting. You're likely to be able to get a good code name out of your character's history.


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 16, 2003)

*Festy_Dog* Overall an outstanding character description and history and the effort shows. Will definitely have to use Raven's past as fodder for the Series. Heehee! 

Remind me to give you a bonus action die before the game begins. 

Great work on the character stats too. I just have some nit-picky comments and questions which I sent to you via email.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 16, 2003)

Thx, I like writing so its useful for when I put backgrounds together. 

Well, have you got msn?

I can't access hotmail on my own (brand new ) computer for some unknown reason (it just refuses to load!).

I can't access it on the old computer cos whenever I try to log into hotmail (no msn on it) it just loads the log in page again.

Neither can I access hotmail from here at uni . The site is just blocked here. I'll try reinstalling XP when I get home, but until then I can't check my mail.


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 16, 2003)

Whew! We're practically done with chargen, I've reviewed Hurricain's character sheet and history via email. Hammerhead and Vardeman can still work on their character's background and post it here if they wish and I'm hammering out some final nitpicky details with Festy_Dog's character. 

I was looking for a group of 5 I'm not going to wait for a 5th agent to come on board before starting. There's still time but the prospective 5th player will have to play some catch up!

It certainly looks like we have the makings of a good team here with 4 agents. We have...
Gheist (Fixer 3/Martial Artist 1)
Raven (Wheelman 2/Fixer 2)
X-Cel (Physical Adept 2/Martial Artist 2)
and Sarah Greenwood (Face 4/Martial Artist 1)

We've got an excellent mix of style, speed, stealth and chop-sockey goodness. 

Welcome to Section 9, operatives!

I'll be setting up the IC threads on Wednesday evening (EST).

The countdown has begun.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 16, 2003)

Okaly dokaly, I think thats the last of it. Saves, skill points, watch, backpack and vitality have been fixed, is that all of it? I think thats all of it, Raven is ready to go.


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 17, 2003)

*A Perfect Night for a Heist*

*Vardeman/Gheist and Festy_Dog/Raven*: I have set-up the thread for your agents. 

A Simple Heist 

Think of this first scene as a prologue, the first five to ten minutes of your own spy/action flick, where you get to show your stuff.

*Hammehead/Sarah and Hurricain/X-Cel*: I apologise for the delay, but I'll get you two set-up in a prologue of your own on Thursday night.


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 19, 2003)

Hurrican and Hammerhead: Sarah Greenwood's and X-Cel have been called for some little espionage action over at the
Sleight-of-Hand thread. 

Good luck, agents!


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 22, 2003)

I'm awarding a bonus action die to Vardeman.  I'm pleased to see that you are saving the action dice for that critical moment. I'm doubly pleased to see that Gheust is being clever as well. Many players often overlook the TAKE 10 and TAKE 20 options.  Note that I'll also be awarding action die for doing something with style, witty/funny/appropriate IC remarks, clever insights, and for active participation in the game. 

Remember, bonus action dice also come with extra XP.

I have also set up an  *Action Dice Counter* on my website to track the total AD for each agent and to keep a log of when the AD are used and when bonus action dice are awarded.


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 22, 2003)

*Lock and Keypad on the Utility Tunnel Reinforced Door*

Gheist and Raven can take 10 and 20 in this situation. The electronic keypad isn't very sophisticated and will not log any repeated attempts to bypass or disable.

Gheist takes 10 to bypass the electronic combination lock 
*Gheist's Open Lock vs DC 20: 20*=10+5:Ranks+3:Int+2:Misc

This will allow the agents to open the door once. If the door is closed and locked later on, the agents must make another attempt to bypass the door. Having successfully bypassed the door once will grant a +3 bonus on any further attempts to bypass.

Disabling the keypad and picking the lock on the door will grant the agent's unlimited without having to repeatedly bypass the door. The risk with disabling this security device lies in the chance that someone will inspect the keypad and discover that it has been tampered with.

While Gheist is busy with the keypad lock, I'll assume that Raven will open the lock on the Reinforced Door and take 20.
*Raven's Open Lock vs DC 25: 33*=20+6:Ranks+3ex+2:Gadget(Belt/Lockpicks)+2:Misc.

The +2 miscellaneous modifier comes from the security details provided during the briefing.


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 23, 2003)

Hammerhead and Cain: Are you still around? Let me know if you're going to bow out so I can make a call for more players.


----------



## Hurricain (Apr 23, 2003)

Oh ya still here.  I check the boards at least once a day.  I have been waiting for Hammerhead to reply.  I can go on with the mission if you like , if she bows out.
Cain


----------

